# PRESS FN-X TO RETURN TO NORMAL MODE dell lat .d610



## elabass (Nov 12, 2009)

what is the source and solution of this error message to dell latitude d610? PRESS FN-X TO RETURN TO NORMAL MODE (pressing fn-x does not do anything) 

i tried to press but nothing happened


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi elabass,

Check this link out and follow the instructions. Does this message come up when you turn on your computer? Is your computer able to boot into windows at least?

start up is saying "Manufacturing Mode press Fn-X (level 01)" - Laptop General Hardware Forum - Laptop - Dell Community


----------



## iTzSofett (Jan 29, 2017)

elabass said:


> what is the source and solution of this error message to dell latitude d610? PRESS FN-X TO RETURN TO NORMAL MODE (pressing fn-x does not do anything)
> 
> i tried to press but nothing happened


I searched the whole internet for a solution! Its quite simple!!

Press Fn + X FOR 5 SECONDS! than it works like normally!

See Ya


----------

